# Strong grip, no flip - don't understand



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a bad habit of swinging too much on the inside with short iron shots then flipping the club face at impact, resulting, sometimes, in shots that finish well left of target. I thought back to a lesson I had a  while ago when the pro told me to use a stronger grip. I tried this at the range & most of the shots went much straighter. Can't understand why. I would have thought that a strong grip would have sent the ball further left.

Strange,  when I try the same grip with a 5 iron everything goes well left. 

Anyone got an explanation?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 21, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I have a bad habit of swinging too much on the inside with short iron shots then flipping the club face at impact, resulting, sometimes, in shots that finish well left of target. I thought back to a lesson I had a  while ago when the pro told me to use a stronger grip. I tried this at the range & most of the shots went much straighter. Can't understand why. I would have thought that a strong grip would have sent the ball further left.

Strange,  when I try the same grip with a 5 iron everything goes well left. 

Anyone got an explanation?
		
Click to expand...

Could be that by being stronger, you naturally open your right elbow slightly. Thus making the back swing rotation easier, opening the club face slightly and stopping you blocking on the way down. 

On days when i am Hooking, i look and more often than not my right elbow is closed slightly. 

Caveat to the above is that i am gash at golf and am probably talking poop :thup:


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 22, 2017)

I can see the stronger grip getting rid of the flip with your left hand pointing more to the sky, i think the the wrist so easily moves r to l with the back of your hand more facing the target
With the longer iron the wrist obviously releases too much with a full stroke, closing the club face at impact. This is my opinion and i'm prepared to be corrected
When I'm chipping and pitching I take at least 3 practice strokes to iron out my flipping, my first usually contains the dreaded flip, 2nd with a locked front wrist, 3rd hip rotation according to distance
I see our higher cappers rocking up to the ball with no pre shot routine or practice strokes which mainly results in a duff
Hope this helps from a fellow struggler


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 22, 2017)

My pro has cured this exact problem in 3 lessons.

I still have the issue but it's vastly reduced and getting less with practice.

I'm hitting down on the ball better too, 3 woods and hybrids off the deck are also much better too.

I've now just got to take it to the course.

Range looks good at least


----------



## One Planer (Apr 23, 2017)

I would think you are aware of the strong grip and holding off on your release because you know if you do, you'll hit it massive left.

Something I used to do.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 23, 2017)

The fix for me was "hands high".

At the top of by backswing I am getting my hands high, pushing them up so the club head is below them but down the line, therefore the wrists set. This has worked for me where no other advice has.

I was absolutely nailing my shots today, with little or no draw. OK granted these were 8 irons and below but the contact was superb.


----------

